# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Thashethemet ndaj jush , si reagoni ?

## maratonomak

Thashethemet jane pjese e shoqerise dhe jane si thike me dy presa per cdo njeri, shpifjet , fjale dhe opinione te fryra nga imagjinata te semura kundrejt njerezve te sinqerte dhe te pafajshem .

si behet kur dikush apo disa njerez per arsye te ndryshme si zilia ,smira , inferioriteti , egoizmi , injoranca apo edhe racizmi , te merzisin kaq shume  duke shpifur dhe duke perhapur gjera te padrejta dhe te paverteta ndaj jush saqe merzitja kthehet ne stres madje edhe ne depresion ?

si perballohet , si mund te shmanget nje situate e tille ?

te tille njerez egocentrike gjithmone kerkojne per njerez te dobet dhe u shkaktojne merzitje te thelle duke shpifur dhe duke thene thashetheme per jeten private te njerezve duke i fryre dhe manipuluar nje ndodhi te nje individi , me qellim qe ti shkaktojne sa me shume merzitje dhe dhimbje .


a mund te quhen keta njerez si vampire te energjise ?

ketu kam nje shkrim ku flitet me hollesisht per keta lloj njerezish ;

Vampirët e energjisë janë njerëz që kanë nevojë për energjinë e të tjerëve për të pasur pushtet. Shumë shpesh njerëzit janë në dijeni se janë bërë donatorë për vampirët e energjisë.

Por cili është ndryshmi i një vampiri të energjisë? S'ka dyshim se në mjedisin tuaj ka njerëz që ju urreni t'i keni në një tavolinë, edhe pse ata duken mjaft të mirë dhe nuk ju shkaktojnë asgjë të keqe. Por, në prani të një personi të tillë ju përjetoni një rënie të energjisë dhe mendoni se jeni në depresion.

Eshtë plotësisht e mundur që të keni hasur në një vampir energjie. Ata mund të ngarkohen nga emocione të ndryshme - prej gëzime e deri te emocionet negative.

Por mënyra më e zakonshme për tu ngarkuar ata me energji, është duke ju shkaktuar bezdi. Për shembull, të njohurit tuaj, kur shihni një kostum të ri, thonë: "Kjo është mahnitëse! Dhe në dyqan nuk e kanë masën tuaj?" Kjo, natyrisht, juve ju pengon, dhe është e mirëpritur për vampirët e energjisë.

Një tjetër shembull i përbashkët i vampirëve të energjisë, ata janë të pakënaqur gjithnjë me udhëtarët në transportin publik. Ju do t'i gjeni gjithmonë duke shtyrë dikë me qëllim, dhe duke u ankuar t'iau hapin rrugën. Në vend që t'iu përgjigjeni sulmeve të tyre, buzëqeshni me të mirë. Kjo do të reduktojë 'ushqimin' për ta.

Ekziston edhe një lloj vampirësh të energjisë - këta janë njerëz të cilët vazhdimisht luftojnë dhe bërtasin. Vampirët e energjisë me nivel të ulët intelektual, janë shumë të sigurt dhe tregojnë arrogancën e tyre për të huajt.

Vampirët pasiv të energjisë kanë tendencë për të shkaktuar keqardhje në ju. Pra, ata tregojnë historitë e mjerimit të tyre duke përhapur në të gjithë fajin.

Agresioni është qasja bruto e tyre. Në fazën finale e arrijnë dhunën fizike. Ata ushqehen me frikë - kjo është veçanërisht e vërtetë për bosët që duan të tmerrojnë vartësit e tyre.

Për t'i luftuar vampirët e energjisë, buzëqeshni dhe mos tregoni se keni ndonjë përvojë emocionale negative në praninë e tyre.

me pak fjale ;


si perballohen keta njerez?

duke i injoruar nuk eshte gjithmone e lehte pasi shpifjet e tyre te cenojne dhe merzidsin kaq shume saqe do duhet te reagosh .

por edhe nese reagon duke u ballafaquar apo sqaruar me shpifesin  nuk sjell asnje te mire pasi ata jane mjeshter te manipulimit dhe arijne te shpetojne pa pesuar asgje , por edhe nese mundesh ti korigjosh , kercenosh , apo edhe nese do i japesh nje dru te mire , perseri kjo nuk do kete efekt pasi shpifjet dhe thashethemet tashme jane thene dhe pasojat dhe ndikimi i tyre ne shoqeri dhe ne jeten private nuk mund te hiqen dhe veshtire te kthehet serish reputacioni dhe opinioni i mire nder miq e shoke .


pra keta lloj njerezish e kane pjese te karakterit te tyre shpifhen dhe thashethemet dhe do vazhdojne te bejne te njejten gje ndaj jush edhe nese perpiqesh ti ndalosh ne cfarerodolloj menyrash ;



pse ne shoqerine tone eshte kaq i gjalle ende ky fenomen ?

njerez te cilet e pesojne prej thashethemeve jane te detyruar te jetojne te izoluar ose te jene shume armiqesor ndaj shoqerise dhe miqesise .

a ka nonje metode te sugjeruar sesi te perballosh njerez te tille  shpifes dhe te paskrupullt ?
mundesisht nonje metode menyra edhe nga doktore psikologe .

----------


## Izadora

> a ka nonje metode te sugjeruar sesi te perballosh njerez te tille shpifes dhe te paskrupullt ?


Nuk kam studiuar , por po jap mendimin tim nga pervoja personale.

Eshte e cuditcme dhe deri diku qesharake se deri ku shkon fantazia e njerzve.
Njeriu meson gjera per veten   dhe fillon te mendoje me vete , mos valle me ka lene kujtesa dhe nuk e mbaj mend gje  :ngerdheshje:  
dhe me  hit eshte fakti qe kur i pyet apo kerkon nje ballafaqim , mundohen ta shperndojne fajin ne hapsir , sikur erdhi ndonje fantazem dhe ju pershperiti ne vesh .

Ka thashetheme qe te kushtoin , kjo eshte jeta , nqs gjejne budallenj qe ja blejne m'brapa diellit vafshin lol 


Ps. Sa me shume t'iu kushtosh  vemendje aq me keq do vazhdojne te llapin !!!

----------


## Lexuesi_

Nese i pelqejm keto gjana sigurisht qe do te behemi kurreshtar dhe te ineresuar ti degjojm.

Mua nuk me pelqejn as qe me interesojn dhe nuk me interesojn te di per to.  Nese dikush fillon te me flas per dike as qe e shikoj fare dhe nuk shprehi interesim per ate person ai ik nga une dhe kerkon dike qe i pelqejn ato.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## maratonomak

njihemi si popull egoist dhe thuhet se thashethemet i kemi ne maje te gjuhes ;

ose me mire spiunimin dhe dashakeqesine.

ne themi te bieri shi vetem ne aren time .

kur Zoti i tha shqiptarit ; cmund te bej per ty nonje te mire , shqiptari ne vend te kerkonte nje te mire per veten e tij , tha;
-veri flaken shtepise se komshiut .


ne kohen e regjimit komunist shoku spiunonte shokun , vellai vellane , kusheriu kusheriun e vet .



gjithsesi populli shqiptar nuk eshte teresisht nje shoqeri plotesisht e tille , por se ka edhe njerez te mire .


kurse tani njerezit duan te justifikojne deshtimet e tyre ne jete dhe te tregojne ziline dhe smiren ndaj sukseseve te njerezve te tjere duke manipuluar te verteten dhe duke shpifur dhe thene genjeshtra kunder njerzve te thjeshte dhe modest.

mashtrimi , shpifja dhe mendjemadhesia jane veti te djallit , po keshtu jane edhe njerezit te cilet perqafojne te tilla veti ne karakterin e tyre .

si luftohen keto gjera ne jeten e perditshme ?

ka disa lloj racizmash;
racizm quhet edhe fakti qe dikush nuk te ben shoqeri me ty dhe te fyen per faktin se je i pashkolle , apo ne mbipeshe , apo ndoshta nuk je aq i bukur sa duhet .

racizem quhet edhe fakti qe dikush te percakton ne baze race , feje apo krahine psh;

ti je lab ose ti je malok dhe nuk je i mire , nuk bej shoqeri me ty 

ne fakt racizmi eshte fenomen qe ndodh te njerez te cilet u mungon vertet dicka e mire te vetja e tyre dhe per tu mos ndiere te ndare apo vecuar nga shoqeria ,ata ngjallin razisem te llojeve te ndryshem ndaj njerezve te tjere per te plotesuar apo justofikuar mangesite e tyre .


disa njerez jane vertet te mjere dhe mjerimin e tyre e percjellin te njerez te tjere dhe u shkaktojne vertet shume deme serioze ne jeten e perditshme .

me tregoni si i perballoni shpfjet dhe thashethemet kunder jush?

----------


## cool_shqype

menyra me e lehte eshte ti futesh te gjitha keto fenomene te mprapshta NE HARD DRIVE-IN qe ke ne mes te kembeve.....dhe vazhdo rrugen tende.......po u more me to bie ne nivelin e tyre.

----------


## toni54

po secili mundohet te ike te menjanohet ne menyren me te mire thashethemeve.....

----------


## maratonomak

> menyra me e lehte eshte ti futesh te gjitha keto fenomene te mprapshta NE HARD DRIVE-IN qe ke ne mes te kembeve.....dhe vazhdo rrugen tende.......po u more me to bie ne nivelin e tyre.


eh mo mik , nuk eshte kaq e lehte .

njerezit jane prirur te besojne nje genjeshter sesa te verteten .

manipulimi , keqinformimi dhe propaganda e sollen popullin tone ne izolim total dhe ne injorance 4o vjecare .

nuk mund ti anashkalosh kaq kollaj shpifjet pasi ato kane vetine te perhapen si virus dhe te demtojne gjendjen tende shpirterore , qetesine dhe lumturine tende .

befasohesh kur degjon nga miq shoke dhe kolege gjera qe kane degjuar per ty nga njerez te afert dhe jo te afert , gjera te paverteta dhe krejt te keqija per reputacionin tend , karakterin dhe madhe edhe per jeten tende private .

a do ndiheshe mire ti nese te thoshin qe filani ka thene per ty qe ti je nje hajdut , apo nje idiot dhe i pashkolle , apo se je nje malok i trashe ?

thashethemi eshte si helm qe nuk ka kunder  helm .

----------


## Force-Intruder

Ne pergjithesi thashethemet me defrejne. Kam degjuar mbi veten tima ca thashetheme qe ne moment te pare me kane bere te mbetem gojehapur... dmth aq e shtyre ka qene fantazia e sajuesit... pastaj i kam kaluar me te qeshur. Kjo per shumicen derrmuese.
Ka patur nga ato te cilat kane tentuar te me ngaterrojne me te tjere dhe keto lloj thashethemesh i kam ndalur me ballafaqime te shpejta. Po keto shume rralle...

Ne pergjithesi une eci me parimin: "LE TE ME SHAJNE SA TE DUAN, MJAFTON QE EMRIN TE MOS MA NGATERROJNE!". 

Thashethemet me te uleta i bejne ne pergjithesi njerezit te cileve u ke dhene nje fije besimi. I ke afruar sadopak nga hici ku kane qene. Ka ne mes tyre nga ata qe do te marrin ate pak besim, e do fillojne ta tregetojne si monedhe shkembyese me te tjere per te fituar besimin dhe "shoqerine" e tyre. Njerez qe do shisnin kedo per pak vemendje e rendesi. Shkurt absolutisht te papershtatshem per t'u dhene besim.

----------


## landi45

as e rruaj fare 
po u them jepni sa me shume qe te keni mundesi,,,
derisa te konsumojne dhembet e tu iki zeri dhe te fillojne te flasin me shenja...

se kam vra trurin naj here se qa thone
 as se qa do thuhet,,,
jeta  eshte e shkurter per tu marre me thashetheme,,,

----------


## maryp

mire apo keq , rendesi ka te flitet- keshtu eshte nje thenje..


ata qe merren me thashetheme lodhen dy here, nje here pse folen e nje here tjeter pse sja var fare  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## PINK

Me fal, po sa vjec jeni ju? Se zakonisht keto probleme I Kane adoleshentet, ku besojne se cdo gje qe fluturon hahet?!. Po nje I rritur ska pse bie viktime e thashethemeve. Pse do thuash ti? Po sepse lol, je aq ne gjendje te peshosh, vleresosh njerezit dhe dallosh njerezit pa patur efekt fare ne jeten tende! Nese ti mendon se jeton; se cfare do thote bota? Keq e ke punen!

----------


## cool_shqype

> eh mo mik , nuk eshte kaq e lehte .
> 
> njerezit jane prirur te besojne nje genjeshter sesa te verteten .
> 
> manipulimi , keqinformimi dhe propaganda e sollen popullin tone ne izolim total dhe ne injorance 4o vjecare .
> 
> nuk mund ti anashkalosh kaq kollaj shpifjet pasi ato kane vetine te perhapen si virus dhe te demtojne gjendjen tende shpirterore , qetesine dhe lumturine tende .
> 
> befasohesh kur degjon nga miq shoke dhe kolege gjera qe kane degjuar per ty nga njerez te afert dhe jo te afert , gjera te paverteta dhe krejt te keqija per reputacionin tend , karakterin dhe madhe edhe per jeten tende private .
> ...


i nderuar ......
ne shoqerine tone (Shqiperi) me nje shtrese te larte feudaloanarkiste qe mbulon psikozat e nje pjese te madhe te popullsise, fenomeni i SHPIFJES, INTRIGES, GENJESHTRES, MASKARALLEKUT, jane mjete per mbijetese...... sepse nuk kane se c'te bejne tjeter, nuk punojne dot per se mbari e te shohin punen e tyre, por kane prirje te theksuar per te BERE KEQ, PER TE PRISHUR E PARE NE GJNDJE TE KEQE "VIKTIMEN: E TYRE.....miskiniteti eshte veshur nga te gjith ata qe per kalim kohe dhe nga dashakeqesia ose zamernxiresia perpara filxhanit te dembelizmit, thurin rrjeta si merimanga per nje HIC. 
Ne qofte se brenda dhe jashte teje ndihesh se ke te drejte, (PRA KE TE VERTETEN DHE TE DREJTEN NE ANEN TENDE) se c'do veprim e c'do cep te sjelljes suaj nuk ka shkelur principet e parimet e edukates baze sociale ke vetem dy rruge:
1- nderro shoket, miqte, dhe mos u ngaterro me ata qe besuan tek genjeshtrat e shpifjet, duke lene kohen si gjyqtar deri ne zberthjen e se vertetes.
2- ose ballafaqim e konfrontim me ta.

injorimi i fenomeneve te tilla eshte besoj mburoja me efikase.............

----------


## Nete

Ne te shumten e rasteve i injoroj,ndonjehere edhe perballem me ta,nese ka shkuar shume large me thashetheme!

----------


## Kejsi Al

inat prej shpifjeve te vjen por gjaja ma e mencme me ba asht me i injoru, se veshtire asht me e provu kush tha cfare, asnji se pranon shpifjen

----------


## B@Ne

> Ne te shumten e rasteve i injoroj,ndonjehere edhe perballem me ta,nese ka shkuar shume large me thashetheme!


E njejta gje  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## xfiles

Jam teper i parendesishem ne shoqeri per te pesuar thashetheme, edhe ato pak gjera qe thone mi thone ne sy duke u perballur me nje te qeshur te tipit 'kujt i plasi'.
Eshte mire te jesh askushi  :buzeqeshje: .

----------


## MaDaBeR

Arsyet perse ndodhin thashethemet u shpjeguan pak a shume me lart. Por do doja te shtoja dhe une diçja. 

Une po shtoj vetem qe ne kete gje ka gisht dhe komunizmi dhe mbyllja e vendit per 45 vite me radhe. Fenomenet qe ndodhnin ne boten e perendimit ishin tabu per ne. Me levizjen e emigranteve u be e mundur qe keto fenomene te hynin dhe ne Shoqerine tone. Dhe ata qe nuk prekeshin nga fenomenet, gjykonin te prekurit. Lufta e Klasave u ndertua pikerisht mbi kete ide. U mor nje klase e shoqerise shqiptare, me ide te prapambetura, qe besonin ne iluzione dhe u quajt pjesa e kulluar e Shoqerise. Keta u indoktrinuan qe ne momentin qe dikush tjeter ishte i ndryshem nga keta ose devijonte ate ide, te quhej armik, fashist, nazist etj etj, dhe do denohej e internohej. Thashethemaxhiu nderohej, respektohej e vleresohej nga partia, ai qe merej neper goje denohej, internohej e njollosej. Ky koncept ekziston akoma ne shoqerine Shqiptare e nuk do te çrrenjoset deri ne momentin kur brezat e lindur pas vitit 1990 te marin ne dore drejtimin e Shqiperise dhe orientimin e saj te plote drejt perendimit jo vetem me llogje, por dhe me vepra. 

Madje madje, edhe ajo shprehja qe na e kane lene neve ballkanasve, "Shpif shpif se diçka ngel", eshte pjese e asaj qe thashe me lart. Kjo shprehje i shkon pershtat me se miri sistemit komunist. Vetem ai sistem denonte e mjeronte njerez mbi kete ide. Pra, mbi idene e shpifjes. 

Si mund ti shmangemi? Duhen nderthurur shume menyra bashke.

Puna e para. Puna eshte ajo qe profilizon njeriun ne shoqeri. Nje njeri punetor, ne çdo lloj pune qe ben, krijon gjithmone pershtypje te mira. 

Optimizmi. Perkunder atyre qe thone thashethemaxhinjte, duhet shikuar perpara. Nganjehere madje eshte edhe mire qe njrezit meren me thashetheme. Ne vend qe thashethemet te na merzisin, duhet te na japin shtyse per te bere te kunderten e thasthemeve qe perhapen ndaj nesh. Pra, duhen mare si nje shtyse per te rritur performancen tone ne çdo drejtim. 

Gjakftohtesia. Kjo eshte dhe nje nga pjeset me te rendesishme. Duhet vetepermbajtje ndaj thasthemeve. Ne momentin qe humbet gjakftohtesia e vetepermbajtja ke humbur dhe ke rene ne nivelin e thashethemeve. Ndersa kur je gjakftohte dhe nuk i jep rendesine qe pret thashethemaxhiu, i ke dhene nje goditje te mire atij dhe ke paraprgatitur knock out per te. 

Ballafaqimi. Pasi ke ruajtur qetesine dhe nuk je ndikuar ne mase te madhe nga thashethemi, vjen koha qe te presesh ose krijosh vete kushtet per ballafaqimin kur ky eshte i nevojshem. Ne te kundert mjafton vetepermbajtja dhe injorimi. 

Ironia. Ironia eshte gjeja me e bukur dhe arma me e forte per te perballuar thashethemet.  Me pak ironi te holle, njerezit thashethemaxhinj do te xhindoseshin e do beheshin per te ardhur keq. Ne kete forme do cjerrnin masken dhe do tregonin anet e tyre me te erreta, fytyren e tyre te vertete ne drite te diellit. 

Njerez! Me e rendesishmja eshte ti kushtoni vemendje maksimale punes suaj, familjes, sjelljes ne shoqeri e kudo, gjykimit te drejte te situatave qe u perball jeta.

----------


## kleadoni

Reagimi me i mire eshte indiferentizmi. Po te rri te vras mendjen i bej dem vetem vetes sime, ndaj s'ka gje me te mire sesa ti injorosh.

----------


## maratonomak

> Me fal, po sa vjec jeni ju? Se zakonisht keto probleme I Kane adoleshentet, ku besojne se cdo gje qe fluturon hahet?!. Po nje I rritur ska pse bie viktime e thashethemeve. Pse do thuash ti? Po sepse lol, je aq ne gjendje te peshosh, vleresosh njerezit dhe dallosh njerezit pa patur efekt fare ne jeten tende! Nese ti mendon se jeton; se cfare do thote bota? Keq e ke punen!


nje njeri me personalitet , i pafajshem dhe i respektueshem do ndikohej shume nga thashethemet , dhe aq me keq kur sulmohet edhe nga te afermit e tij , ku shpfja dhe thshethemi kryqezohet dhe perdoret thjesht si inat apo zili .


une nuk jetoj se cfare thote bota , dhe madje i injoroj , dhe perpiqem te mbaj gjakftohtesine , por shpfjet mund te jene faktor negativ per punen time , per jeten private dhe per maredheniet qe kam me njerez te tjere .

ka njerez qe kane efekt negativ dhe ndikim te keq mbi jeten e njerezve te tjere , dhe kjo ndodh , pasi disa njerez jane teper naive duke besuar dhe pranuar ne jeten e tyre njerez  shpifes dhe te pacipe .

une kam zgjedhur injorimin dhe izolimin prej njerezve te tille te semure dhe keqadashes .

----------


## WALCHIRIA

E kam then dikur dhe do ta them serish  :ngerdheshje:  
Do ishte mir qe sa her njerzit te merren me mua , dmth te thashethemethosen do ishte mir te me binte  nga nje qimke ,se do shpetoja nga te shpenzuarit lek tek wax  :shkelje syri:

----------

